# War Brides



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just read the most wonderful book on my way to and from HH (on the plane). 

It's called "War Brides" and is about 5 young women during WWII. I highly recommend it. Was a great read.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the rec, will pick it up!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Lynn, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I finished this book last night and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gonna check it out! Thanks for recommending...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I read a lot and belong to a couple of book club meet-up groups, but I seldom recommend books. This wasn't a book club read, but it has been my favorite read in a very long time. Very sweet read.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much, Lynn. I'm almost done with "The Shoemaker's Wife" and will be ready for a new download this weekend. Perfect timing!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll be traveling soon, I need to get that book. Sounds sooooooo interesting. Thanks Lynn


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Could i recomend ..Call the midwife by jennifer worth ,
it's a story of student midwifes ,set in the London dock lands in 1950 ,
it's a amazing book , and one book you will love to pass on to a friend.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jodublin said:


> Could i recomend ..Call the midwife by jennifer worth ,
> it's a story of student midwifes ,set in the London dock lands in 1950 ,
> it's a amazing book , and one book you will love to pass on to a friend.


Thanks, Jo. On my list now. Just finished my book last night.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, Lynn. I've been looking for my next book. I've been a bit underwhelmed with my last two books, so I'll give this one a try.


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Sounds interesting. I may have to check into it. Does it go into a lot about the war? Sometimes those books are the best when they tell some history with it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thought I had commented here. I really like War Brides. Finished it a couple of weeks ago! Thanks for the recommendation, Lynn. :thumbsup: Right now I'm reading The Secret Keeper by Kate Morton. Like it so far.


----------

